# to not be afraid of things



## travo (May 20, 2004)

I've decided to kick fear itself to the curb. It's been rooming in my head for awhile now, and I realized yesterday, I don't even know why. I don't want to give it the time of day anymore, it's totally useless and whenever I give it the opportunity it turns what should be normal life into a nightmare. 

so, goodbye fear, don't write. :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

*Good for you, Travo!*

:twak


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

That is you knocking the _you know what _out of fear!

Leilanistar :lol :banana


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

:haha thanks leilanistar


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I say go for it. You can do it! :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

green-eyes said:


> I wish i could do that. But good for you! You motivate others to do the same now.


Yes, you do, Travo, because *fear sucks*! :steam

That is you Travo--laughing in the face of fear!

:duel Bring it on fear because Travo's not gonna take it any more!

Leilanistar


----------

